# progressif / progressiste



## bibite

Bonjour à tous,

J’aimerais savoir lequel de ces deux mots il est préférable d’employer dans cette phrase.

Lors de ces expositions, les exposants mettaient en valeur des moyens plus efficaces et ( progressifs ou progressistes ) qui devaient soutenir les cultivateurs dans leur travail.

Merci

Si le cœur vous en dit, vous pouvez aussi m’expliquer pourquoi l’un est préférable à l’autre.

Bibite


----------



## Ploupinet

Ce sont deux choses différentes :
- Progressifs voudrait dire que les moyens seront gradués
- Progressistes signifierait quant à lui que les moyens en questions seraient basés sur un grand progrès, ou apporteraient de la nouveauté
A toi de choisir !


----------



## bibite

Merci, Ploupinet


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Ploupinet said:


> - Progressistes signifierait quant à lui que les moyens en questions seraient basés sur un grand progrès, ou apporteraient de la nouveauté


Je vois _progressiste_ un peu différemment (et inadapté dans ce contexte) : _partisan du progrès.
_En effet :
_Progressiste - adj. et n.  
Qui professe des opinions politiques avancées; partisan de réformes souvent radicales, connus_[sic]_ comme génératrices d’un progrès politique, social ou économique. (© Hachette Livre, 1998)_
Et donc _des moyens progressistes_ me paraît boiteux.

Pour dire que les moyens constituent un progrès, une avancée, je dirais _des méthodes innovantes _(j'utiliserais plutôt _méthode_ que _moyens_).


----------



## Xence

JeanDeSponde said:


> je dirais _des méthodes innovantes _(j'utiliserais plutôt _méthode_ que _moyens_).


Tout dépend de ce qu'on entend par _moyens_ dans ce contexte. S'il s'agit d'_équipements agricoles_, par exemple, il vaut mieux garder _moyens_. Je suis entièrement d'accord, en revanche, pour dire que _progressistes_ ne me semble pas approprié, ici.
Donc, _moyens innovants_ ou _performants_.


----------



## bibite

En effet, Xence. Dans le contexte suggéré, il s’agit bien de machineries ou d’équipements agricoles. Il est question, en fait, de la venue du tracteur sur les terres du Bas-Canada aux alentours des années 20.

Alors, vous pensez que dans cette phrase : moyens innovants serait approprié? Qu’en est-il du mot : innovateur?

Merci
Bibite


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Tout à fait - et ce, d'autant plus que_ innovateur_ est la forme correcte, et que _innovant_ est un néo-terme de marketing dont je m'excuse...


----------



## Ploupinet

"Innovant" me paraît pas mal du tout au contraire ! Ou alors "novateur", mais "innovateur"... C'est curieux je trouve !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Ploupinet said:


> "Innovant" me paraît pas mal du tout au contraire ! Ou alors "novateur", mais "innovateur"... C'est curieux je trouve !


Mes dictionnaires sont pourtant assez clairs - _innovant_ n'y est que le participe présent de _innover_ (et donc _des moyens innovants_ ne devrait pas se dire), et l'adjectif "correct" est _novateur_ ou _innovateur_ (synonymes)...

Bien entendu, j'emploie souvent moi-même _innovant_ comme adjectif, comme tout le monde ! Je suppose donc que les futurs dictionnaire intégreront cette nouvelle forme...


----------



## bibite

Et le mot : avant-gardiste, qu’en pensez-vous? J’ai beau consulter le trésor, mais rien n’est plus clair.

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Bibite


----------



## JeanDeSponde

bibite said:


> Et le mot : avant-gardiste, qu’en pensez-vous?


_Avant-gardiste_ est à peu près synonyme de _précurseur_. En plus de l'idée évidente de progrès, il y a l'idée d'ouvrir une voie, d'être à l'origine d'une idée nouvelle.


----------



## bibite

Bonjour à vous tous et merci pour vos réponses,
 
Par contre, je suis toujours mêlée. En fait, ce que je veux exprimer c’est que les cultivateurs canadiens, autour de 1925, jouissaient d’un nouveau moyen qui facilitait leur labeur, le tracteur à essence. Avant cette date, il existait d’autres types de tracteurs, dont le tracteur à vapeur et au Kérosène. Donc pour eux le tracteur à essence était une nouveauté.
 
Merci encore une fois
Bibite


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Lors de ces *salons*, les exposants mettaient en valeur des moyens plus efficaces et plus *modernes *qui devaient soutenir les cultivateurs dans leur travail._
?


----------



## bibite

En fait, c’était des foires agricoles ou expositions agricoles. Tous les sites d’exposition étaient à l’extérieur. Il faut dire que le tracteur à essence était tout un progrès pour les cultivateurs de l’époque qui avaient pour habitude de labourer leurs champs avec un cheval de trait harnaché à une charrue munie d’un simple soc. 
 
Merci, JeanDeSponde, votre aide m’est très utile. 
 
Bibite


----------



## JeanDeSponde

bibite said:


> En fait, c’était des foires agricoles ou expositions agricoles.


Je suggérais _salons_ pour éviter la répétition _expositions / exposants_. Mais _foires_ est encore meilleur !


----------



## bibite

Je suggérais _salons_ pour éviter la répétition _expositions / exposants_. Mais _foires_ est encore meilleur ! Hi hi! J’avais compris votre idée.
 
Alors, d’après vous, si on récapitule, est-ce qu’on peut dire que l’avènement du tracteur à essence est novateur, innovateur, avant-gardiste, innovant, ou tout simplement moderne puisque je ne peux pas employer, progressiste?
 
Peut-être que je me trompe, mais j’ai l’impression que ces mots ne rendent pas bien l’idée du progrès.
 
Bibite
P.-S. Merci de votre patience


----------



## JeanDeSponde

..._mettaient en avant les progrès des techniques qui devaient..._ ?


----------



## bibite

Oui!!! Je vous remercie infiniment!!
 
Bibite


----------

